# Resilient channel



## NewB (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone here has better or proven idea about installing sound bars? I was thinking put the usual 2 ft spacing and double up the drywall..any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

NewB said:


> Anyone here has better or proven idea about installing sound bars? I was thinking put the usual 2 ft spacing and double up the drywall..any other suggestions? Thanks


http://www.phillipsmfg.com/techspec/documents/RC_1_Installation.pdf


----------



## NewB (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, kind of new with sound proofing, will be my first time installation actually. So overall, perpendicular to the studs are better set up than parallel?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

NewB said:


> Thanks, kind of new with sound proofing, will be my first time installation actually. So overall, perpendicular to the studs are better set up than parallel?


 Absolutely. The whole point is to create as little contact with the ceiling eek as possible. Make sure to read the specs on wall angles and the connection to the assembly. Some plans call out for the walls to have no contact with the ceiling. But most of all, have fun!


----------



## NewB (Nov 11, 2010)

Which is better or would do the job just as good, 2 x 1/2" or 1 x 5/8" board?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I think that would be a question for Ted in the other soundproofing thread, although I'm guessing he would say the more mass the better. I'm also guessing he would recommend multiple layers with green glue between :yes: After looking at his website, I'm starting to have ideas.

Is this a job that you have flexibility on? Is there plenty of money or is it a tight budget?


----------



## NewB (Nov 11, 2010)

I decided to forego with 2 x 1/2, without using glue. I was thinking of installing them one layer parallel then the second sheet perpindicular, what you think?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Why not just stagger your seams and joints?


----------



## NewB (Nov 11, 2010)

so double up sheet and stagger joints, perfect suggestion, as bricklay is my best trade to offer...just sick and tired of the outside work lol. I'm mounting up the resilient channels tomorrow night. NO GLUE in between should get the job done as I hope.:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

NewB said:


> so double up sheet and stagger joints, perfect suggestion, as bricklay is my best trade to offer...just sick and tired of the outside work lol. I'm mounting up the resilient channels tomorrow night. NO GLUE in between should get the job done as I hope.:thumbup:


a canuck that is afraid of the snow:whistling2:


----------



## NewB (Nov 11, 2010)

LOL, I think after 12 years with the stones, I need a bit of change, open up this contracting, but haven't quit as bricklayer at least wanna do this for a year, while I still can hahahaha.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

NewB said:


> so double up sheet and stagger joints, perfect suggestion, as bricklay is my best trade to offer...just sick and tired of the outside work lol. I'm mounting up the resilient channels tomorrow night. NO GLUE in between should get the job done as I hope.:thumbup:


 If this isn't a critical application, then this method will work fine. That's how they do all the apartment buildings out here. It won't make it silent, but it will certainly make it quieter.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Soundbar*



NewB said:


> Anyone here has better or proven idea about installing sound bars? I was thinking put the usual 2 ft spacing and double up the drywall..any other suggestions? Thanks


Try 16" spacing on the ceilings. Double 5/8 over that and your done.

Despite what others say about the resbar it has been in standard use in my area for several years and nobody is complaining. (It is the standard)

Sometimes I see 24' spacing on the soundbar when it is going on the walls.


----------



## NewB (Nov 11, 2010)

sounds good, thanks guys! cheers!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

You should be riding your sled when its cold[polaris] come on man


----------



## NewB (Nov 11, 2010)

LOL we've been having bad winter for the past 3 years, temp. hangs around -35 to -55, we'll see this year hope it stays around the -30's!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i start whining as soon as it gets below 10 degrees. i think it was 3 degrees today if you factor in wind chill. Brrrrrrrrr, so cold when i run from my truck to all my nice inside work.


----------



## NewB (Nov 11, 2010)

hahaha, it's -19 today kinda don't wanna lift those frozen stones!


----------

